# This go here lol?



## negolien (Feb 8, 2022)

So I got an email from masterbuilt with a recipe from rasheed Philips. It was a recipe for "reverse jalapeno poppers" . It was pastry stuffed with jalapenos, cheese and pulled pork. they were then grilled in a ci at 350 or so for 25 mins...  I can't seem to find it in his link to share 
https://trk.klclick2.com/ls/click?u...B-2BV5fPh5QYeb-2FbYdg6AzwZSZnVd9Ug8IW6w-3D-3D


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 8, 2022)

I've done something similar to this before. I mixed up the cream cheese with shredded cheese, chopped jalapeno, and bacon that I cooked and chopped (limp bacon, not crisp). Then into Filo dough wrapped and dropped into a CI filled with oil to fry. They were a big hit, easier to eat without the spillage and mess of the poppers. It would be awesome with PP!


----------



## negolien (Feb 10, 2022)

Yeah looked interesting and with the right pastry and some butter on top I bet this could be amazing. I am not a huge cream cheese and raw jalepeno fan too so this would be a decent in between


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 10, 2022)

negolien said:


> Yeah looked interesting and with the right pastry and some butter on top I bet this could be amazing. I am not a huge cream cheese and raw jalepeno fan too so this would be a decent in between


I understand! Ill be curious to see how it goes!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 10, 2022)

I never knew what an ABT was until last week. And now I see there’s an entire sub forum for them. Wonder what else I’m missing out on?


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 10, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> I never knew what an ABT was until last week. And now I see there’s an entire sub forum for them. Wonder what else I’m missing out on?


Oh man...there are a multitude of rabbit holes to fall into on here.   
Jim


----------



## negolien (Feb 10, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> I never knew what an ABT was until last week. And now I see there’s an entire sub forum for them. Wonder what else I’m missing out on?



No lie Brother there's like 9 different categories to get into. I am not doin those ABT's I just thought I would share btw. I am doin ribs baked beans and queso for the SB. I might look at those ABT's in the future though look good and I have a 12" ci. I still can't figure out how to share that recipe lol

if anyone is good with cumputer stuff lemmie know I can forward the email to you maybe you can figure out how to post it.


----------



## negolien (Feb 10, 2022)

https://manage.kmail-lists.com/subscriptions/web-view?a=KRvQXj&c=Npniim&k=db572fab829d2945911ed324ec9baaca&m=X4F5fs&r=PdWBh6j


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 10, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Oh man...there are a multitude of rabbit holes to fall into on here.
> Jim


What’s so funny is I’ve been lurking on this site for years. A lot of years. Never did I see the ABT for whatever reason. I grew up in Minnesota and I learned the spiciest thing we Scandinavians eat is brown sugar and maybe nutmeg. Haha! My system can’t handle hot peppers. It’s genetic. It’s why the Vikings never raided Italy. It was the peperoncino. It’s our Kryptonite.


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 10, 2022)

Sven Svensson
 I've learned to double up on my Prilosec for cook days. I like spicy food and have Crohns Disease. I just take the hit in the guts and deal with it. LOL.
Jim


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 10, 2022)

JLeonard
 Oh, I’ve tried the Prilosec. Haha! It’s generally not that side of the tracks I have the issue. Let’s just say the bullet train never stops at the last station. I can’t imagine what would happen to me if I ever ate an ABT. Woohoo!


----------

